# Problems emergeing MRTG error

## lowbatt

When i try to emege MRTG is start normaly then hits a point where it does this

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:314: parse error before `*'

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:321: parse error before `*'

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:327: parse error before `*'

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:334: parse error before `*'

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:341: parse error before `*'

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:347: parse error before `*'

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:353: parse error before `*'

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:359: parse error before `*'

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:365: parse error before `*'

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:371: parse error before `*'

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:378: parse error before `*'

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:384: parse error before `*'

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:397: parse error before `*'

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:415: parse error before `*'

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:422: parse error before `*'

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:428: parse error before `*'

/usr/X11R6/include/X11/xpm.h:434: parse error before `*'

make: *** [gdxpm.o] Error 1

!!! ERROR: The ebuild did not complete successfully.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 2, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! emerge aborting on  /usr/portage/media-libs/libgd/libgd-1.8.3-r5.ebuild .

Any one have any idea's on what to do here? I'm lost

I did a emerge clean then emerge rsync then emerge -u world 

and still no luck

----------

## BonezTheGoon

Looks (to me) like an ebuild bug, I'd suggest filing an official bug about this ebuild.

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## lowbatt

 *BonezTheGoon wrote:*   

> Looks (to me) like an ebuild bug, I'd suggest filing an official bug about this ebuild.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> BonezTheGoon

 

Where is the best place to report this bug I've tried everything to get it to work?

----------

## BonezTheGoon

Try here, also be sure to search and find out if this bug has been previously documented.

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## Nitro

 *lowbatt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> !!! emerge aborting on  /usr/portage/media-libs/libgd/libgd-1.8.3-r5.ebuild .
> 
> 

 

The problem isn't with MRTG ebuild, it is with the libgd ebuild (which MRTG depends on).

What is your USE variable set to?  Hopefully we can resolve this here in the forums and not half to file a bug report.

----------

## lowbatt

Use is set to this. 

```
USE="3dnow apm arts avi berkdb crypt cups encode gdbm gif gpm gtk imlib

java jpeg kde libg++ libwww mikmod mmx motif  mpeg ncurses nls

oggvorbis opengl pam pdflib png python qt qtmt quicktime readline sdl

slang spell ssl svga tcpd truetype X xml2 xmms xv"

```

I've never changed it since install.

----------

## Nitro

I take it you have X installed then?

Does the following work: 

```
USE="-X" emerge libgd
```

 ?

----------

## lowbatt

 *Nitro wrote:*   

> I take it you have X installed then?
> 
> Does the following work: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ok this worked and your the man !!.. now why did this work and how did you know to do it? Good to know

----------

## Nitro

 *lowbatt wrote:*   

> Ok this worked and your the man !!.. now why did this work and how did you know to do it? Good to know

 

That told libgd to compile without using the X libraries, which were giving you trouble.  Do you actually have Xfree emerged?

----------

## lowbatt

Yea I have X. I'll have to remeber that in the future. thanks for the help

----------

